# Need help with site name



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Ok, we are about ready to release a website for full color printing for the commercial industry (business cards, brochures, post cards, etc).

Here is the order of things to finalize everything:

1. Site Name Registration
2. Purchase Security Certificate
3. Have people Test functionality of Site
4. Correct issues, etc.
5. Site Design

I need some help figuring out a good site name. Printing will be taken in just about every form without having to purchase a name from someone. So I'm looking for something simple, professional and easy to remember (and of course, not taken) 

Once all of this happens, I'll announce the site name, most likely next week and I would love it if people would be able to help with the FUNCTIONALITY of the site.

My goal is to have it completely up and running with no issues within a 3 week period of time. I would love to have your help!

The actual site design will change over time, so for now, the basic overall look will be very simple. My main goal is to make sure it is functioning properly before anything else.

Thanks!!


----------



## krylonking (Aug 28, 2007)

any ideas in mind?
It's hard to not know anything about you and come up with a good name ya know?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

krylonking said:


> any ideas in mind?
> It's hard to not know anything about you and come up with a good name ya know?


Sorry, I know it's vague, but the site is simply a full color printing service. Everything is high end, low cost. Go to vistaprint or any other service like that and you'll see what we offer. It's an addition to what we do in the tshirt industry, but it is not specific to the tshirt industry. So the site name can refer to the service. i.e. Printing.com (but obviously not that). It is not a direct reflection of me in any way, so knowing me or my company isn't necessary to come up with a site name.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Well, I just registered www.usaprinted.com

It's about the best I could do. I found one and they wanted over $7,000 to purchase. I think I'll pass...


----------



## sarahlynnsmile (Jan 16, 2008)

Well I think a good name is everything, look at zazzle or cafepress. A great way to come up with ideas is go to thesaurus.com and put in words unique to the business and play around with that. Also choosing where you are going to host your website is important: ie godaddy.com or homestead.com are good ones. When you search for your domain name make sure you buy it right then if it's available.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks, that is a good idea. I'll think about some solid name that may not have anything to do with printing. Branding. As for hosting, it will all be local. Thanks! btw, I did register www.usaprinted.com but wasn't really that excited about it.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

what about Replicationprinting.com

I looked it up and its available, and I also looked up replication.com that is taken, but its for replicating cds. I was looking up words that had to do with copies of something through the thesaurus, and replication was one of the words that came up  I always find it helpful to look for alternate words through the thesaurus, because you might find one


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok looks like Sarah beat me to the thesaurus info while I was searching it along with domains hahaha.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

This site is really awesome!

Domain Name Search


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Did you like the above name? I think because the replication.com only copies cds and does not do printing, there would be no confusion with replicationprinting.com. I liked the sound of that one  Ohhh you know what else I just looked up that sounds good to replicationprints.com, and that one is available too


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

sunnydayz said:


> Did you like the above name? I think because the replication.com only copies cds and does not do printing, there would be no confusion with replicationprinting.com. I liked the sound of that one  Ohhh you know what else I just looked up that sounds good to replicationprints.com, and that one is available too


Yeah that's not bad. I'll probably put a list of a bunch of them and then weigh them pretty heavy. Of course I need to do it pretty quick before they get taken. Anything with the word print in it is pretty scarce.

Thanks for the input!

Currently I am thinking of using a different language or something of that nature. As long as it's catchy.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

How about eyecandyprinting.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Another for ya...sunsetreprographics.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

K here is another one I kind of liked  digiscapeprint.com


----------



## sarahlynnsmile (Jan 16, 2008)

sunnydayz said:


> Ok looks like Sarah beat me to the thesaurus info while I was searching it along with domains hahaha.


 It's true what they say! Great minds think alike


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

K I just looked further and there seems to be an au person using the digiscape, under the au prefix, so that one is questionable


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I like the digi part, so that one sounds pretty good.

BTW, thanks guys/gals for helping out. 

nuclearprint.com may sound a bit strange.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Also, this site will have a pricing calculator and when someone logs in, they can track their order from a to z. Upload files, all the above. So very "tech" ??


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

selfserviceprinter.com is a little long, but available

Also: pristine printing -> prinstine.com : too weird?

printhyself.com & printthyself.com : Strange I know.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Ok, sorry to keep posting one after the other, but what if I did something like QuickChimp.com and have a monkey mascot? Too silly, or not professional enough? The monkey could be dressed in overalls with some printing tools in hand??


----------



## sarahlynnsmile (Jan 16, 2008)

JeridHill said:


> Ok, sorry to keep posting one after the other, but what if I did something like QuickChimp.com and have a monkey mascot? Too silly, or not professional enough? The monkey could be dressed in overalls with some printing tools in hand??


I like it, plus monkeys are cool.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I think I'm gonna go with quickchimp.com

I have an awesome cartoonist that will draw me a chimp.  I'll post it when I have it.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

What about doing quickchimpprint.com? That way the print name is there, which could be a really important factor for future seo?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

yeah that's good. I think that one would work too. I'll buy both.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Ok, here is the preliminary sketch, Colors and wording are next.

Also, I registered multiple names just in case someone saw the name and tried a variant and was successful.

www.quickchimp.com

www.quickchimpprint.com

www.chimpprint.com

Ok, here is the full color version. What do you think? Changes? Wording? etc., etc.....


----------

